# Game 72: Raptors @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Tuesday, March 29th--7:30ET









Miami Heat
(53-18)

vs.









Toronto Raptors
(29-40)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Steve Smith
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

vBookie - Miami favored by 12: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153559


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Should be an easy match. I hope we can win this one and stop being so damn inconsistent as of late.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

schub said:


> vBookie - Miami favored by 12: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153559


12 is a much but I bet 1000 on the Heat!

we can win this by 12!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> 12 is a much but I bet 1000 on the Heat!
> 
> we can win this by 12!


I'd say the Heat will take this, but the 12 point spread is too large. My money's on the Raptors.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i bet 4000 on yall. if yall dont win by 12 :curse: or if yall loose ill b fine to cause im a spurs fans lol i would want yall to lose more but yall r better so i feel that yall will win either way i win lol :biggrin:


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

heat 102
raps 95

wade 28pts/9assts
shaq 24/12/4blks

i think the raps will cover that spread of 12


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors Game Thread 

:wave:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

slow shooting start....only 1-7

Damon is cold


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq hits 2 ft's early!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

1-10 start

we are getting good shots, just not making them


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq is now 3-4 at the line

Raps up 10-9


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Miami is starting to make their shots, but Toronto is hot now as well.

21-19 Raptors


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Other than Wade no one can buy a shot in the 1st...


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> i bet 4000 on yall. if yall dont win by 12 :curse: or if yall loose ill b fine to cause im a spurs fans lol i would want yall to lose more but yall r better so i feel that yall will win either way i win lol :biggrin:


 :cheers: 
best attitude coming into a ball game


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Im starting to dislike Doleac. He is worthless when that shot isnt going in, and in the last stretch of games, it hasnt been falling for him


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

29-25 Raps

end of 1st qtr...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Doleac needs to come out


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Im starting to dislike Doleac. He is worthless when that shot isnt going in, and in the last stretch of games, it hasnt been falling for him


Agreed!

Zo is gonna get his PT if his shot doesnt start dropping!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Im starting to dislike Doleac. He is worthless when that shot isnt going in, and in the last stretch of games, it hasnt been falling for him


which is why i like laettner so much more. they are both long range shooters and just as good as one another except laettner plays so much better with the team and is a better passer


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The raps always play us hard.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Smith is in the game!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade and1!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. for 3!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bout time Damon.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq is 5-6 from the ft line!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Shaq is 5-6 from the ft line!!!


6-7 :biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

somebody guard the Bonner

hes way too open


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey man, how do you change your title under your name.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heated said:


> Hey man, how do you change your title under your name.


go to user cp, then edit profile. Should be at the top of the page


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

51-51 at the half


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Entertaining game so far.
Miami has proven to be a great 2nd half team, so the Raptors are going to have to try to stop any of their runs early in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> go to user cp, then edit profile. Should be at the top of the page


Yeah, I did all that, I get to edit profile and can't seem to find it anywhere. Oh well, I guess I'm destined to be a basketballboards rookie. Thanks anyways. :cheers:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damon is starting to feel it again. :clap:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!

Finally we're making a run!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LoL @ Wade. The fan threw it back to Wade, then he passed it back to the fan. He must be learning from Shaq. That was great. :biggrin:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Jellybeans? WTF

Tony Fiorontino... :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU... :banana:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that looked like a charge


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we dont look ourselves. obviously our usual rotation isnt working, we activated QW, why not use him? SVG said he's playing great in practice


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade shoulda put Mo on his a$$!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol, get in that *** flash! :curse:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is killing them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I wonder what Wade said to Mo Pete. It got Mo pretty pissed off LOL


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Wade shoulda put Mo on his a$$!!!


:laugh:

Looked to me like Wade initiated the controversey.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

KABOOM! :banana:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Mo Pete is a punk. He's just upset that Wade is clowning the Raps.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

vigilante said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Looked to me like Wade initiated the controversey.


nah. Wade got fouled. They had some words. Both got techs deservingly and then Mo said something to get the second. Wade walked away after the initial getting in eachothers faces


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lol. Mitchell wanted to get ejected there. What was he thinking?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. is hurt...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

12plus bybe come on 4000 on this 1


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hopefully Eddie is ok. didnt look good


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> 12plus bybe come on 4000 on this 1


12 exactly


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Heated said:


> Mo Pete is a punk. He's just upset that Wade is clowning the Raps.


god forbid anyone say anything bad to your precious Wade.

i mean, yeah Mo was acting like a punk there, but don't act like Wade was an angel.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

54-18

@ indiana on Thursday TNT 8PM


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

mo pete is a punk???????????????????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????? Looked to me like wade was getting pissed cuz he wasn't clowning mo around. And the ****ing refs hey lets eject mo pete cuz he ain't a superstar like wade. 

10 bucks right now that was sam's argument!!!!
BBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


I had to get that out :biggrin:


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Dam Marshall hits a 3 to even the point spread. :curse: 

Sorry to tell you Nick but they are showing the Cavs and Bulls game on TNT Thursday at 8.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Mo'Pete's a **** thug.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I agree Mo Pete is Punk they both got heated but Mo Pete was pushing to far to get a another technical.

Wade doesnt get injected because he doesnt get involved into this kind of mess like Alston and Pete do.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

D-Wade said:


> Mo'Pete's a **** thug.




Back that *** up big boy















:banana: :banana: 





:clown:


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

oh and **** **** **** ZO, that ******* :curse: :curse:

had to get that out as well :biggrin:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

u guys are pathetic....it was both of their faults....Wade was prolly getting pissed that Mo was guarding him well...and didnt let him get on a run...and Mo was getting mad that Wade was driving on him all the time...stop being big babies...and admit ur players fault too....and Mo would lay out Wade in a one on one....lol...had to add that...got rep my player a little bit come on now....


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

^ damn straight


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> u guys are pathetic....it was both of their faults....Wade was prolly getting pissed that Mo was guarding him well...and didnt let him get on a run...and Mo was getting mad that Wade was driving on him all the time...stop being big babies...and admit ur players fault too....and Mo would lay out Wade in a one on one....lol...had to add that...got rep my player a little bit come on now....


true true w3rd y0! Mo is 'bout it 'bout it! Holla black playerz!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rapsfan4life said:


> oh and **** **** **** ZO, that ******* :curse: :curse:
> 
> had to get that out as well :biggrin:


 I thank the Raptors for letting Zo leave....

he didn't deserve to be stuck up in Canada to let his career end


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

CrossOver said:


> true true w3rd y0! Mo is 'bout it 'bout it! Holla black playerz!


ummm..can u clarify..what that was....cuz i dont know what ur trying to say...cuz i understand "gangsta talk" for the most part...but im speechless about what that was...or whether u were beeing sarcastic...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I thank the Raptors for letting Zo leave....
> 
> he didn't deserve to be stuck up in Canada to let his career end


thats what we should of done to the ***hole..we shuoldve let him rot on our IL...watch the 3 years go by...and let all his champioship hopes go by...thats the main reason i dont want Miami to win it all...cuz i hate that jerk


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> thats what we should of done to the ***hole..we shuoldve let him rot on our IL...watch the 3 years go by...and let all his champioship hopes go by...thats the main reason i dont want Miami to win it all...cuz i hate that jerk


raptors fans go home.. 
mo pete should have been arrested for challengind dwyane wade. he should feel blessed to be on the same court with him. sam mitchell is a whiny baby too. good luck in the lottery


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

vigilante said:


> god forbid anyone say anything bad to your precious Wade.
> 
> i mean, yeah Mo was acting like a punk there, but don't act like Wade was an angel.


 :boohoo: Need a tissue cupcake?

I didn't know Raptors fans actually existed!? :jawdrop:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, we won by 12! I won 1000 on my bet!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> ummm..can u clarify..what that was....cuz i dont know what ur trying to say...cuz i understand "gangsta talk" for the most part...but im speechless about what that was...or whether u were beeing sarcastic...


ummm......he......was....... beeing..... sarcastic...


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

gian said:


> ummm......he......was....... beeing..... sarcastic...


Exactly. Thanks for playing though Adhir. Gian wins the prize of a lifetime!

Dancing Internet bananas!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mo Pete is about as scary as that cartoon dinosaur that you call a mascot....


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Heated said:


> :boohoo: Need a tissue cupcake?
> 
> I didn't know Raptors fans actually existed!? :jawdrop:


That's hilarious hahahahahaha, look at the message board posts per team biatch.

As for zo, his rep is ****ed and he is getting bashed in the media and yes even the u.s media everywhere. As for him staying in canada, he should be so lucky.


----------



## tmlblue (Apr 1, 2003)

Wow I sense alot of hate going around here. Cant we all just get along :ghug:. Lets just look at it this way. Wade was being played tough by Mo, but was still getting his points. They both got tangled up. It got heated and both overeacted and both got the techs they deserved. Wade walked away and Mo kept yapping at Wade and other memebers of the Heat including Shaq who was talkin smack. He got tossed, may or may not have been deserved but whats done is done we lost. On the bright side, I figure it is good if we are able to stay competive for almost the whole game with the best team in the east. So again cant we all just get along ? :cheers:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> raptors fans go home..
> mo pete should have been arrested for challengind dwyane wade. he should feel blessed to be on the same court with him. sam mitchell is a whiny baby too. good luck in the lottery


ohhhhh pooooor baby afraid that...Dwade would got his a** handed to him by Mopete....and we will have fun in the lottery nicely bullding up our team...as u guys flounder with Shaq's 30 mill salary..and then get screwed over then he wants another 30 mill and u guys are paying 30 mill to a 38 year old Shaq....which will lead u thats right...right back in the lottery....Dwade wont save u....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> ohhhhh pooooor baby afraid that...Dwade would got his a** handed to him by Mopete....and we will have fun in the lottery nicely bullding up our team...as u guys flounder with Shaq's 30 mill salary..and then get screwed over then he wants another 30 mill and u guys are paying 30 mill to a 38 year old Shaq....which will lead u thats right...right back in the lottery....Dwade wont save u....


stop whining sam mitchell. jalen tripped eddie too. you guys play dirty like typical canadiens. this aint hockey


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> which will lead u thats right...right back in the lottery....



How IS that lottery, by the way? Keep us updated...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> stop whining sam mitchell. jalen tripped eddie too. you guys play dirty like typical canadiens. this aint hockey


umm genius...only Canadian on our team is our assistant coach Jay Triano...and yup he roughs up those players from his seat on the bench..all our players are american....


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

WSU151 said:


> How IS that lottery, by the way? Keep us updated...


its looking good...were looking for a PG...possibly Felton or Jarret Jack...i dunno well see what our GM does depending on our pick....with our second pick we are looking for a swingman...possible Garcia or perhaps Warrick...if u liek the lottery so much...we have a whole thread dedicated to it on our board why not come by???? i think u shuold have some fun there....open invitation....see you there...:wave:


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> its looking good...were looking for a PG...possibly Felton or Jarret Jack...i dunno well see what our GM does depending on our pick....with our second pick we are looking for a swingman...possible Garcia or perhaps Warrick...if u liek the lottery so much...we have a whole thread dedicated to it on our board why not come by???? i think u shuold have some fun there....open invitation....see you there...:wave:



Thanks for the invite :cheers: 

Though I think I'll worry about the lottery in June, AFTER the playoffs!


----------



## tmlblue (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey come on guys. Yes we are a rebuilding team and you guys are a better team but what is with all the bickering? You guys sound like little kids. The Heat are the better team and the Raps are going to the lottery. Of course we would rather be in the playoffs but this is good to help us since we need to start building around Bosh. And the picks we got from the Carter trade hopefully we can get some good players. And as for the part how we play dirty like typical candians? That I take offense with. Since when have you met the whole population of Canada and decided that we all play dirty and therefore it is typical of us? Last time I checked players considered dirty like Bowen and Fortson were not Canadian. But just because they are American I am not foolish enough to generalize it by saying all Americans are dirty players.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> *ohhhhh pooooor baby afraid that...Dwade would got his a** handed to him by Mopete....*and we will have fun in the lottery nicely bullding up our team...as u guys flounder with Shaq's 30 mill salary..and then get screwed over then he wants another 30 mill and u guys are paying 30 mill to a 38 year old Shaq....which will lead u thats right...right back in the lottery....Dwade wont save u....


Mo-Pete - 6'7 215lbs

Wade - 6'4 212lbs

Wades 6'10 wingspan negates Mo-Petes height advantage and their in the same weight class!

What makes u think that Peterson would punk Wade?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> ohhhhh pooooor baby afraid that...Dwade would got his a** handed to him by Mopete....and we will have fun in the lottery nicely bullding up our team...as u guys flounder with Shaq's 30 mill salary..and then get screwed over then he wants another 30 mill and u guys are paying 30 mill to a 38 year old Shaq....which will lead u thats right...right back in the lottery....Dwade wont save u....


My three year old brother is more literate than you.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> stop whining sam mitchell. jalen tripped eddie too. you guys play dirty like typical canadiens. this aint hockey *ay*


Figured this needed to be added for my brothers up north.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> ohhhhh pooooor baby afraid that...Dwade would got his a** handed to him by Mopete....and we will have fun in the lottery nicely bullding up our team...as u guys flounder with Shaq's 30 mill salary..and then get screwed over then he wants another 30 mill and *u guys are paying 30 mill * to a 38 year old Shaq....which will lead u thats right...right back in the lottery....Dwade wont save u....


Last time I checked, I don't pay Shaq's salary. Man, I wish I could afford too though. Schweeeet.


----------



## tmlblue (Apr 1, 2003)

CrossOver said:


> Figured this needed to be added for my brothers up north.


It is ehhhhhhhhh.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

tmlblue said:


> It is ehhhhhhhhh.


My bad . :cheers:


----------



## tmlblue (Apr 1, 2003)

CrossOver said:


> My bad . :cheers:


Yup better get it right before I chase you down in my sled with my hockey stick in one hand and good ol candian bacon in the other. Yahh doggies yahhhhhh.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Mo Pete --> :cannibal: <--Dwayne Wade


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

sMaKDiSDoWn said:


> Mo Pete --> :cannibal: <--Dwayne Wade



Mo Pete & Dwyane Wade:
:starwars:


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Mo Pete & Dwyane Wade:
> :starwars:


heheheh


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

tmlblue said:


> Yup better get it right before I chase you down in my sled with my hockey stick in one hand and good ol candian bacon in the other. Yahh doggies yahhhhhh.



Dont forget to drink your great beer and look out the window for those mounties. :biggrin:


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

tmlblue said:


> Yup better get it right before I chase you down in my sled with my hockey stick in one hand and good ol candian bacon in the other. Yahh doggies yahhhhhh.


Ok ok I got it ehhhhhhhhh! :hockey: :biggrin:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

gian said:


> My three year old brother is more literate than you.


why dont u post a reason for this...so i can rip into ur thread and make u look foolish...not that u already havent...i mean u have a pic of a guy in a diaper, that is probably turning u on....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

talk basketball...no more personal shots or it's getting edited...both sides, not just the Raptors fans


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> talk basketball...no more personal shots or it's getting edited...both sides, not just the Raptors fans


oh ok, but taking shots at canada by saying "Zo doesn't deserve to be stuck up in Canada" is ok?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

vigilante said:


> oh ok, but taking shots at canada by saying "Zo doesn't deserve to be stuck up in Canada" is ok?


 did I say the Raptors fans have to stop?

It's not allowed on the board, I let it go for awhile and now the game is over, and it's just nonsense taking shots back and forth....

you can stop, or I'll edit your post, or anyone else, Heat or Raptors, who keeps talking about inappropriate non-basketball stuff


----------

